# Seaweed report



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll be in Port Aransas this weekend with family.
Just wondering how much seaweed to expect in the water.
Not going there to fish, but always like to wet a line when anywhere close to the salt.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

There is zero in Galveston. I know that don't help much but maybe that trend is carrying all the way down the coast.

Looks like it is the same.
http://seas-forecast.com/Pages/Forecast.php


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Actually, Sat. morning around noon some saragassum (seaweed, pale greenish-yellow) started showing up at Access Road 5 out of Surfside. After the horror of last summer, never wanted to see it again. None of it found any of the 4 lines I had out, but neither did the Jacks or sharks.


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

Its been pretty clean for the last few weeks. Nothing washing up on the beach but my lines have been getting fouled occasionally with some type of eel grass. Havent seen a speck of sargasum this summer **knock on wood**


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Beach and water was clean, not a spec of sargassum or any other seaweed that I saw. 
Saw a couple of man-a-wars washed up, but that was about it. 
I didn't fish real hard, but didn't catchy either. 
Caught 1 small whiting off of fish pass jetty Saturday morning and then a hardhead from the surf in front of condo on Saturday evening, so at least it wasn't a total skunk out.


----------

